# Catering Job Pricing Help :)



## josfa (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello Guys.

I am doing a catering event for 13 people. It's going to be a buffet style. I have my own platters/wooden boards that I will be presenting in an upscale fashion.

Also, I am doing everything, I have no staff. I buy the food, i cook the food etc. 

I am doing 1 protein, 1 hot veg, 2 salad, 1 starch, 1 dessert platter.

I'm not done my shopping 100% now but My food cost will be around 400-450 dollars.

I will be prepping my food at home, and finishing it in their home. It's private dinner. No servers or staff. Just me.

considering it's just me and I dont have a car. It's has been a week of labour just in planning, costing, etc. I am doing all the labour myself, buying the food/cooking etc. I will also be renting a van the day of the event.

I'd like to know how to cost this properly and make a profit for all my hard work, people say to multiply by 3.33% of your food cost. So for example,

400(foodcost) x 3.33 = $1332

Ontop of this should I add my labour cost? Travel? or anything else?

Thanks in advance!

p.s this is my first solo gig.


----------



## ajb temple (Feb 2, 2015)

No one has answered so I will give you some pointers.

Your client could choose you, another caterer or a restaurant.  What would it cost them to get equivalent quality at a restaurant?  You have to be cheaper than this or else they might as well just go out rather than provide their own premises and facilities.  

Your post suggests inexperience.  How much value can you get from recommendations if you do a good job.  

Never agree to do a job without agreeing a budget.  Trying to sort this out during or at the end of the process is very risky.

Buffet style is without doubt a cost saving option for the consumer.  

Forget your week long period of planning and costing.  It is not up to your customer to pay for your learning curve and inexperience.  if you were experienced then both menu and food ordering would be very fast.  

Agree the menu with your client.  Go no further without that.  13 people and buffet is just a dinner party.  No big deal.  Don't turn it into one.  

Keep it simple.  The more complex you make it, the more it will go wrong.  Make absolutely sure you know if anyone has special dietary needs before you buy food.  

Make it really good rather than really expensive.  Success here can be your calling card.


----------

